# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Glass Splashbacks over Tiles

## nadman

Hi I've been reading thru this forum for a while as it's handy to read what others have done when you're renovating a 30yo house. :Smilie:    *To my question, is it possible to attach glass splashbacks over existing wall tiles? Or Ceramilite(laminate) over tiles?* 
Unfortunately my wall tiling didn't go as well as my floor tiling and we're left with an ugly mess for splashbacks. I can't find the strength to remove the current tiles after spending several weekends removing the previous tiles and applying the current tiles. 
Any help is appreciated. 
Dan

----------


## Bodgy

You shouldn't have a problem. Assuming you will stick the glass on, just ensure that you take the glaze off the tiles to allow proper adhesion. Blobs every 300mm should do. 
Just ensure that if your glass is coloured, ie painted on the back, that the glue will not interact with the paint, thus causing visible patches where you glued. 
You could also have the glass drilled and attach like a mirror, ie those screws with the chrome (or whatever colour you wish) domes that cover the screw head. 
Finally, if this is to go behind the stove, ensure you use toughened glass. 
Get ready for a shock when you price the glass!

----------


## miff

Dan, 
I do frameless glass and splash backs for a living, so here are a few things to consider  
1. glue it on over tiles is fine if the tiles are glued onto the wall properly, no point sticking the glass to tiles to find the tiles fall off. 
2. 6mm toughened glass is a must (Safety first) 
3. Glass painter should do many coats of paint or the silicone used as glue will show through. 
4. colours such as white on 6mm glass have a green tinge, window glass is the same, it has a green tinge to it, low iron (starphire glass) will not change the colour painted on it, but it is more expensive. green tinge isn't a problem if your walls are green. If you get my point? 
5. Any power points may require longer screws to re fit through the glass with the additional height, 6mm glass 2-3mm silicone may make a difference. 
7. White painted 6mm toughened is around / up to $200 sqm installed  
8. V60 glazing silicone or similar is the stuff you want to use to stick it on, clean tiles very well with metho or similer  
Paul

----------


## totoblue

> *To my question, is it possible to attach glass splashbacks over existing wall tiles? Or Ceramilite(laminate) over tiles?*

  Laminex wet area panelling is another possibility (but not behind the cooktop).  It's 2.7mm thick, from memory.  Thickness may be an issue if your splashback butts up to architrave etc (would look a bit funny if splashback was proud of the architrave).

----------


## nadman

Thanks for the feedback.
I'm going to try the tile paint first as I'm optimistic this will cover the errors. Plus after pricing the glass it is allot cheaper.

----------


## Damon_11

> Dan, 
> 4. colours such as white on 6mm glass have a green tinge, window glass is the same, it has a green tinge to it, low iron (starphire glass) will not change the colour painted on it, but it is more expensive. green tinge isn't a problem if your walls are green. If you get my point?

  Hey Miff, her in Perth with limited suppliers, they charge $350/m and run a myth that it's all a very special process.  Can you spray safety glass with 2 pack epoxy paint for the same effect? 
Cheers...DC

----------


## Aangelique1611

Hey, do you reckon you can post back and let me know how you go with the tile paint? I'm going to be painting my tiled splashback next month so would like to know how you think it looks? 
Hope to hear more! Ta!

----------

